# Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Well only one more event for the E.B.C.C. It will be at Saltfork. I would like to thank All the OGF members that participated. NOT! Sorry none of you could join us. I knew I could count on GFO, OOPS.
Tim


----------



## jjmac (May 23, 2006)

Tim, my son and I fished the Atwood event with you guys and we enjoyed it. To bad we cant have more participation from some of the guys on here. I hope you keep trying, and things work out in the future. Whats better than than spending a day with a son, daughter, or friend on a lake with fishing pole in hand catching a mess of crappies, and maybe a little money to boot. Sounds fun to me. Wish others would see it that way. Thanks again Tim for your efforts, and hope it works out, I know I'll be watching for future tournaments.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

tim my friend i hear good things from what you are doing please hold in there things will grow as it goes. during the off season people will talk about the good time they had at your tournies and things will grow from year to year that way.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks guys, things are fine with the turn outs and by no means am I going to quit. This thing is growing and will be better next year. And there will be more tournament yet this year. I never meant to imply I wasn't happy with the club's outlook. JJMAC, Thank you for your participation and Mike you know I thank you for all your encouragement and help.
Tim


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I have every confidence that your efforts will pay off. There was a definite need for a Crappie circuit in this area. I know you have worked hard setting things up. Maybe some of the OGF members could get together and show up at an E.B.C.C. event to show their support, not only of you as a valued member of the site, but of sport fishing in general. All species are equally important and should be treated as such. To paraphrase, "One mans' Carp is another mans' Marlin".


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I completely agree with Corey on the need for a crappie circuit, and we here at OGF have done nothing to undermine or steer folks away from your events, Tim.

Your quote...

"I would like to thank All the OGF members that participated. NOT! Sorry none of you could join us. I knew I could count on GFO, OOPS."

This comment you posted is completely out of line. I am a crappie fisher, and enjoy it a great deal, but it was time concerns that kept me away, that and the costs of fuel travelling to events. That was it. 

I know you set it up to be a quality club and series, and it will be I'm sure. 

We can discuss next year later this year and see if we can plan something. Our OGF Crappie Open is pretty successful, but it's only one event. Again, the time issue. Maybe we could work it out so that event is on your schedule and the EBCC can come show us how to fish. LOL!


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

hey now Tim...i have fished every event this year and have been in the top two 4 out of 5 tournys  ...by the way i got the messsage on the change of venue for the salt fork tourney. i will pass it on to all i know. 

Folks this tourny trail is a great thing. We have a good time doing what we love to do. Hope more of you will join.

Jon


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like someone had a bad hair day
personally,i take offense to your accusatory and inappropriate remarks toward the general membership of this site.it seems you're laying blame on these people for the apparent lack of participation in your club events  
if i wasn't 2-3 hours away,i would have possibly participated,as i love crappie fishing.but after the way you chose to address the issue,i seriously doubt i would want to be a part of it.
i know that starting any new venture takes time and work,and things don't happen as quickly or go as well as we'd like at times.but to in any way blame or chastise others for our own lack of success,and expect that they are obligated to insure that success,is unreasonable and disrespectful.
and so is the little ditty at the end of your post.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bttmline, i undestand your plight and remeber all the intrest it generated when you decided to put this together. I at first thought that you were doing this as a service to the OGF members who asked for the crappie ciruit. either way, way to go and keep at it, i'll stick to my bass though


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

JB, the crappie circuit is a great idea. No one ever said it wasn't, NOR did anyone here from the general membership of OGF, or it's staff, to my knowledge, ever make it a point to steer people away from bttmline's club or his events. 

We discussed a crappie circuit a couple years back, one run by OGF. Would have worked too, and I say that by the response at our crappie open tournament. Main issue? TIME. It takes a lot to put a tour together, as Tim knows, and we didn't have the time OR the resources to do it the way we wanted. We could handle one event, that's what we did. 

I wish bttmline the best of luck in his endeavor, as I do think there is a need for a quality circuit, and I know he can do it. It's just not going to happen overnight, and a backhanded slap at OGF is not the way to promote it.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

BD, no one ever blamed anyone on OGF for steering away people, atleast not from what i had read.I didn't read tim's post as a backhand slap. IMO you may be taking things alittle more persoanl then they should be, unless there are some underlying causes? I don't remeber anyone putting any blame on OGF for not having a crappie series so no need to be so defensive.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I fish the Buckeye Crappie Challenge circuit because it has a lot of lakes that are close to me. I can only fish four due to family time and gas prices. They run a quality circuit. www.buckeyecrappiechallenge.com


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> IMO you may be taking things alittle more persoanl then they should be, unless there are some underlying causes? I don't remeber anyone putting any blame on OGF for not having a crappie series so no need to be so defensive.


What underlying causes would those be JB? It's not my personal feelings for Tim. I still consider him a friend and fishing buddy. Friends can disagree on things you know. 

I think his series will grow and be successful. It just takes some time sometimes.


----------



## walley1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Mosquito Lake Marina is holding a open Crappie Tournament on June 4 at Mosquito Lake. Entry fees are $90.00 per a boat. First place based on 50 boats is $1300.00 Call the Marina for more info or email


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess i should have been a little more to the point and said that maybe some shouldn't have read that far into his post and maybe some are just plain over reacting, but thats just what i think. I don't know bttmline and don't know of any evident underlying causes, just seemed like everyone went into high gear there for a second and for what? because he was unhappy that a bunch of guys who said they'd fish a curcuit if he put it together didn't fish?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, I guess comparing us to GFO and making it a point to call out the membership here for not supporting his club could leave the door open to me, by your observations, misinterpreting his post.

I did have a discussion with Tim about it, and he explained his position well. I still don't agree with it, and that's OK. We can just agree to disagree. Heck, I may even join the circuit and show them boys how to crappie fish.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

OK This has gone far enough. I am dissappointed in the involvement of ogf, not saying no one has entered. but with the number of member I expected a little more participation
By no means was anything I said was directed at the owners or mods. BD IS A FISHING BUDDY AND FRIEND OF MINE. I was blowing off some steam not trying to start a screaming match. 
The club has had a great first year. Next year will even be better. Heck I have some other thing in the works for the summer and fall.
Please, drop the acussation and finger pointing. OGF is a great site and I do not want any shadows cast on this site or my club.
All I wanted was a little more participation not turbulance.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Bailiff, whack his pee-pee!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! It's all good fellas...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i think everyone should take a minute to pat bottomline on the back for all of the hardwork and dedication that he has put into his crappie club. some of you would not believe the amount of work and the time it takes to put together a club and make schedules, run the events and keep up with all of the paperwork involved in running a club. i run a Small club and have run it for 7 years, everyone is quick to tell you all of the things you should do differently but noone is quick to actually help run the club. i know every year i put up with sooooo much BS from people griping about the way things are run, telling me how theyd do this and that different and even whining and accusing people (behind their backs for cheating). we the people who organize these clubs put up with sooooo much crap it is really NOT worth it, so why do we keep doing it year after year ?? Because we love to fish, we love competing and we WANT tp provide people with a option as far as tournaments to fish. I WANT TO CONGRATULATE TIM ON A SUCCESSFUL FIRST SEASON AND WISH YOU THE BEST OF LUCK IN YEAR # 2. i, after reading the post bottomline originally posted, feel like he expected ALOT of participation from OGF members and was just disappointed in the amount of people from the site who fished the tourneys. i DONT think he was bashing the site or anyone in particular, he is just disappointed in the turnouts at his tournaments. I have been through the same thing, i put out thousands of fliers that i paid for out of my pocket and got LOUST turnouts for the first 3-4 years of my tournaments. then i realized its not the number of people in the club that matters, its just the amount of GOOD members in the club that really matters !! if people dont want to fish your tournaments due to low turnouts and low payouts they probably were fishing the tournaments for the wrong reasons anyways !!!


----------

